# Gun buying websites



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with buying a gun online ?

Tell us your experience.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sold a few through Gunbroker.com. Smooth transactions. Never bought one that way, though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Same as Glenn--- sold on Gunbroker--- no problems.

awprint:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

THere is one out there that I hear of recently, Guns International. I have spent a fair amount of time time looking for stuff, they all look pretty good but, I have not ordered from them. More guns than gunbroker has.


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Have bought most of my guns online, Gun Broker, Bud's, Guns America, Guns International, Kentucky Gun Co. Have never had a problem.


----------



## Eyeman (Oct 14, 2017)

I've bought from bud's and gunbroker. No problems. Prices and selection are great . Many companies sell on gunbroker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

